# Gans 356 Air master edition, GET IT



## Gx Cuber (Jul 23, 2018)

the gans 356 air is amazing and if you don't have it, you should get it. Although it has a premium cube pricepoint, it is cheap compared to other gan cubes. here's my review



.


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (Jul 24, 2018)

It's actually kinda old now, but it's still decent


----------

